# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Peoples experiences with obe4u techniques and regular dream recall

## luffy28

Hi,
I'm new to lucid dreaming (have had only under ten in my lifetime) and I'm reading a book called "the phase" by a Russian man named Micheal Raduga. You can here http://obe4u.com/files/the_phase.pdf to read / download the book

I want to know people's experiences with the indirect techniques of the book according to what they've done in order to successfully have a LD with these techniques. Also people can have an obe (some say it's a dream while other say it's your consciousness / soul leaving the body I really don't know) from using these techniques.

I'll say more as replies come.

Thanks.

----------


## Zangetsu

I think it's a really good technique to start with. I first started trying to LD with dream journal and RCs and stuff and it got me nowhere for a month. I kinda quit trying for a while, then I read The Phase and got my first legit LD within a week. OBEs are just dreams where you start by leaving your body. Pretty much you start dreaming before the dreamscape is there so it usually puts you in your bedroom or something. I've even had OBEs where I've ended up in my bedroom at home even when I'm at college, so you aren't leaving your body for real. It's just a type of WILD pretty much. Raduga's method seems to be WBTB + MILD + DEILD but he explains it really simply and tells exactly how to do it so I would try it if I were you. Definitely a great place to start.

----------


## luffy28

Thanks for the reply Zangetsu,
I have a mixed view on what obes are compared to LD'S, but don't want to put it here.

Can you give me some tips on how you woke a couple of hours after the six hour alarm? Also usually when I awake it doesn't work. 

Could you explain the process you went through of getting an obe or LD doing the techniques? 

Anyone else can also answer these questions.

Thanks.

----------


## Zangetsu

I'll try to describe it the best I can remember:

First I read through the steps in the first part of the book before I went to bed. I was also super motivated from finding the book so that probably helped some. I wake up naturally every night at least once, so I just caught the awakening that was 4-6 hours after going to sleep. Got up for bathroom break, came back and read the steps again on very low lighting on my tablet.

After that I went back to bed (make sure you aren't dead tired when you do this) and tried to focus on my intention to wake up without moving. It can help to make a mantra of this and say the words in your head. Mouthing them seems to help too. Of course the main thing you want is the feeling that you are going to wake up later without moving. You need to be dead set on this happening. Then you can go to sleep again.

I know Raduga puts a lot of emphasis on cycling techniques, but I've actually never really done that much (at least not successfully). All my LDs from this have happened by separating as soon as I realized I was awake. Anyway, back to the story:

I woke up randomly some time after the WBTB part. I realized quickly that I was awake and made sure not to move. I know it seems hard but setting your intention beforehand makes this work almost like magic. I didn't think it would be so easy but it was. Once I realized I was awake and still, I tried to subtly move my dream body. This is really hard to explain to someone who has never experienced it, but it's not physical movement and it's not just imagined movement. It's almost like you're using your physical muscles so weakly that you know your actual muscles won't move from it (very important not to actually move IRL). Once your dream body starts moving just try to sit up in bed or roll out or fall through it, whatever you feel like doing really, it's your dream. I was able to sit up in bed (in the dream now), but my vision wasn't there yet, guess it happened faster than my mind was ready for. So I started rubbing my hands and my vision eventually came. Then I just did whatever I wanted until I woke up.

Hope that helps and wasn't too much to read  :smiley:

----------


## luffy28

Thanks for the advice. Could you (or anyone else) see what's wrong with my approach? This is from a notebook of my experiences with trying to have a LD.

8/29/14 - Set alarm 6 hrs after sleeping. Slept through it / couldn't make intention to do phase techniques (cycling) upon awakening.

8/30/14 - Was almost up most of night until alarm (7:30am - 7:45am). Phase didn't go well forgot to do techniques.

I've had problems oversleeping. Should I make up some mantras (or affirmations) for my sleep. I'm going to make up a new one for LD.

Thanks.

----------


## Zangetsu

Sounds to me like you need to wake up more before going back to bed after the alarm. It's really hard to make yourself get up sometimes but it's just a matter of how bad you want to have a LD. Until you've done the techniques properly a few times it will probably be hard to set your intention if you're still sleepy. Try walking around and stretching some when you get up from the alarm. Often more wakefulness = more lucidity for me at least.

Also, you may have to try a few weeks before getting results. Not likely, but you never know what other variables may be keeping you from getting lucid, so keep trying and you'll get the hang of it soon.

----------


## luffy28

Okay it's almost been two years since there's been a reply in this thread.

I wanted to ask how to awaken after going back to sleep after the 6 hour alarm clock wake-up?

What I mean is how to awaken multiple times once I go to sleep after the 6 hour alarm clock?

Thanks.

----------


## AlexTheDreamer

I think you would probably just set your intention to wake up without moving or what ever you want to do when you wake up. You could also try drinking a lot of water after your alarm, but then you wouldn't be able to stay still because you would need the bathroom.

----------


## luffy28

> I think you would probably just set your intention to wake up without moving or what ever you want to do when you wake up. You could also try drinking a lot of water after your alarm, but then you wouldn't be able to stay still because you would need the bathroom.



So by the intention, you mean just have it be the last thing in your mind.

Like programming the subconscious before sleep.

----------


## luffy28

I've just started using a cpap machine. Last night I couldn't go to sleep most of the night. I don't know if the machine will make me get up for most of the alarms I set up. 

Like I said I couldn't go to sleep most of the night last night. Because of the cpap machine.

Can anyone give me any ideas / advice?

Also I'm using an app to wake up called "alarm droid" for android.

Also I'm doing a technique for LDing called the astral projection alarm technique.

----------


## luffy28

I recorded an affirmation on my phone and kept playing it before I went to sleep. 

I then woke up 6 hours after I slept and stayed up for 15-20 mins and repeated the recording.

This morning I awoke what felt like 3-4 times and went back to sleep each time.

Any advice?

Thanks.

----------

